# Move it or lose it



## kyles (Aug 12, 2005)

It's not quite cooking or even food related, but how we exercise is very important in maintaining and promoting a healthy lifestyle. So if you are a regular exerciser, just starting out, or wanting some advice, here's your thread!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 12, 2005)

What can I do whilst still sitting on the couch?????? LOL
I am planning on starting to walk regularly, my problem is that the dog is a pup and hasn't worked out how to walk on the leash and I am using this as an excuse not to walk.(and its freezing) 
I am making a resolution now: I will walk at least every second day.
Thankyou Kyles for the impetus to start.


----------



## msalper (Aug 12, 2005)

Here my rules for healty life, nowadays...

1. Drink at least 3 lt. water for a day.
2. Get at least 4 meal for a day. 4 hours break...This is an excellent solution to lose weights.. if you leave one of your meal out, then your stomach starts to keep calories from your previous meals. But if you get 4 or 5 meal for a day, your metabolism works better and spend calories. 
3. Do exercises (for me its about 1 hour for a day) but even if you are very busy, you must do it for 20 minutes at least, I think so.. I don't know you can do something that you like contains some action  ...
4. I do yoga also...It relieves me...
5. And I quit to smoke... Please, don't smoke...  ..

Thats all by now.. If I remember something I will come back..

By the way, mrsmac, if possible, could you please attach your pup picture to the site..


----------



## htc (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a great thread! I've been slowly working out again. Just taking it slow by going to the gym to do 30-45 min. of cardio, then I leave. Eventually I will include weights, maybe next month.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 12, 2005)

Right now I am riding my recumbent on a wind trainer.  After I get some more pounds off and get the fitness level UP I will venture out in the the real world on my bike


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 12, 2005)

I am actually going to sign off DC now and take Miss5 and the dog for a walk even though it is 8am saturday!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 12, 2005)

I just walked the dog and the child for 30minutes and I feel GREAT!!!! I spent quality time chatting with my little girl, the dog got to get out and practice on a lead (she is improving by the way) and I got exercise!! Its a beautiful crisp winter's morning here, we actually have a light frost which is unusual, Erin had never seen frost and was having fun collecting ice off grass.
Thankyou Kyles for giving me the boost to do this, I feel happy and pleased with myself.


----------



## kyles (Aug 13, 2005)

Well done MrsMac, it's just the beginning, wait until your weather improves. I have found it a lot easier to exercise in summer (it's pouring with rain today) even the walk to the gym seems better in the sunshine. It's weight training day today, which I don't enjoy much, although it's getting better, I still get a bit embarrassed, but hey ho! No one's looking at me, they're all too busy with their own neuroses to worry about mine!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 13, 2005)

msalper said:
			
		

> By the way, mrsmac, if possible, could you please attach your pup picture to the site..



This was a couple of months ago:


----------



## Von Glassoff (Aug 13, 2005)

The first thing I do when I get up in the morning is play some music I have on my computer and do floor exercises and then I get the more lively music going and do aerobic exercises.  I try to do something that moves every part of my body.  If the weather permits, I head out for a long walk after the in house exercise.  If not then I get on the treadmill.  The reason I do this when I first get out of bed is I heard a millitary guy say a few years ago if you want to get your metabolism going, you have got to exercise within the first two hours of getting up in the a.m.  I figured the sooner the better so I just rolled right out of bed one morning and hit the floor exercising and have been doing it ever since.  I have to tell you this really worked for me.


----------



## callie (Aug 13, 2005)

von glassoff, that's great that it works well for you!!  just a word of caution, though, to others.  a cardiologist told my mom some years ago that one of the worst things she could do for her heart is to get out of bed and immediately exercise - even moderate exercise such as walking.  I took those words to heart lol: yep, pun intended) and get up at least an hour before I plan to do any exercising.


----------



## callie (Aug 13, 2005)

mrsmac!!!!  what a cute puppy!!!! i love dogs.


----------



## kyles (Aug 13, 2005)

Very cute puppy.

The jurys out on so called fasting cardio, many people get straight up and exercise. I tend to get up an hour before, have breakfast straight away, play on the internet, then walk to the gym.

The weights session went well today, it's getting easier, which is bad news, it means I need to start changing it around!!!! I increased the weights today I'll feel it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## msalper (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes, very cute puppy mrsmac!!!, and thank you


----------



## amber (Aug 13, 2005)

msalper said:
			
		

> Here my rules for healty life, nowadays...
> 
> 1. Drink at least 3 lt. water for a day.
> 2. Get at least 4 meal for a day. 4 hours break...This is an excellent solution to lose weights.. if you leave one of your meal out, then your stomach starts to keep calories from your previous meals. But if you get 4 or 5 meal for a day, your metabolism works better and spend calories.
> ...


 
I agree, lots of water, and 4-5 small meals per day And of course exercise.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 14, 2005)

I am really trying to drink more water, I drink a fair bit anyway but I am now having a glass when I crave a sweet snack to fill myself up. Watched #1 daughter's soccer semi final today but I don't think that counts as exercise for me! All the running around ferrying children places must burn off some calories though! I wish I had a friend nearby to walk with so that we could walk and talk at the same time. Kyles move back to Australia- to Sydney and walk with me?


----------



## kyles (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok! I'll be on the next flight!!! If only I could!!! I went swimming this morning, and bought lots of healthy food at the farmers market.

We're having a broad bean frittata for tea, the sad thing is the veggie man ran out of broad beans and I had to get them at the supermarket!!! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## kyles (Aug 16, 2005)

Are we still moving people???? Just because the weekend is over, no need for our enthusiasm to slip!!! I went to the gym after work on Monday, it was sooooooooo busy, I miss going in the morning like I used to, but my hours of work have dramatically changed. I used to work 12 - 8 and go to the gym when it opened at 7. Now I work 9 - 5 so I need to go at night. 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 16, 2005)

I walked around for the 20 minutes I was on playground duty at school but thats it. I am hopeless.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2005)

I will be in a similar situtation soon, kyles.  I've been working out mornings during my shift at Curves, but this is my last week there as an employe and then I will just be a regular member (drat, will have to pay to work out!).  I start the new 9-to-5 job in a couple more weeks, so I will be limited to evening workouts as well.  

Haven't lost any more weight lately, but have held the line and not gained either.  I was rather flattered the other day when one of the newer members at Curves asked me if I had always been so slim and trim.  Ha!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 16, 2005)

I've just started going 3x a week to a 'Curves' gym. This is a big step for me. I'm not so much interested in losing weight anymore, I just want to be healthy and flexible and hopefully someone who will age gracefully! The ladies at the gym are fun to listen to - all the talk is about restaurants and food


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2005)

Sandyj, I hope you find that you like Curves.  I've been working there since February and have lost about 20 or so pounds and almost as many inches, plus have some muscle definition now that I haven't had since my twenties.  

I think you have the right approach - people need to realize that weight loss is usually a *side* benefit of regular exercize, along with improvements in flexibility, bone density, lowered cholesterol, and other good stuff.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 16, 2005)

Mudbug - you GO girl! Okay, I said I wasn't interested in losing weight, but...I fibbed a little. It would be nice to lose 20 lbs. I just decided not to obsess over it or make it the only reason to exercise. Vanity prevails. Sigh. Always does!


----------



## Claire (Aug 18, 2005)

I think the one biggest thing that causes failure for women and fitness is the thought that if we start a fitness program we will loose weight and start looking like we did at 18, or like some woman we saw on TV.  

I think the first thing all of us need to realize is that if we do it, we will feel better, and have a better attitude on life, and be healthier.  Somehow, that isn't enough for many of the women I know.  Most women I know give up on exercise the second it gets in the way of their very busy schedule of kids, hubby, grand-kids, hubby, parents, etc.  After all, they aren't any thinner, so why bother? 

I've exercised most of my life, more and more as the years have gone on.  Unfortunately, it hasn't turned me into a thin woman (something I wasn't to begin with).  

I just wish many people (male or female) would get out and exercise without the expectation that it is going to make you slim or get you back your youth or ....   

And I wish people wouldn't assume that because you are overweight you DON'T workout.  I'm quite overweight, but work out quite a bit. 

If you do it to improve your attitude and feelings about yourself and life, rather than to lose weight or look better, you'll feel better and do better on your program.  

Exercise because of a million other reasons, and leave how you look out of it.  You'll have more success with staying in your workout program.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 18, 2005)

Sometimes we need to not think about the scale and think about how our clothes fit.  Seven years ago I weighed 20 pounds less than I do now, but I am able to wear many of the clothes I wore then.  The difference is that I have been taking a strength training class twice a week for the last 5 years.  A pound of muscle takes up less space than a pound of fat.  I'd still like to lose hose pounds, but more importanly, I'd like to fit into all of those clothes.


----------



## kyles (Aug 19, 2005)

Unfotunately, I do need to think about the punds, as I was morbidly obese, now I am just plain obese!!! I get my body fat measured by electrical impedence, and really that will be my main indicator of when I get to goal weight. I am aiming for 25% or under. 

I did cardio and tummy at my works gym yesterday, and have gotten up extra early today to go and work out this morning. I have split my workouts in that two days a week I will be going twice, in the morning for cardio and in the evening for weight training, and today is one of those days I will be doing it twice!!!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 20, 2005)

Did not mean to imply that people shouldn't work out to lose weight.  Just that you need to find something you enjoy, and get other benefits from.  When you hit those plateaus, when  you backslide and re-gain weight, you can't say, "exercise isn't working" and quit.  So you need to find something you enjoy.  What can I say?  I skipped my Friday workout. However, I hiked a mile (straight uphill) to read to my ladies, so, it is something.  My friday routine got disturbed because I just felt ****ed tired.  However, as I was walking from my ladies' house after reading, it was all downhill, and the weather was perfect.  I was walking down a perfect little lane to meet hubby and freinds for our usual Friday afternoon drinks.  All I could think of was how perfect the day was ... and it was a part of my workout routine.  

If you suffer from depression (and most of us do at one point or another in our lives), one thing you cannot beat is time spent walkling outside.  It is so hard to get your dead butt out the door, but even when the weather is pooopy, a half hour spend walking outside will boost your attitude.  There are many reasons to get out there and move, and not all of them are geared to acquiring a great figure.  Acquire a great life, acquire a great attitude.  Even when it is gray and miserable, you'd be surprised at how being outside for 20 minutes will help.


----------



## kyles (Aug 21, 2005)

I got what you meant, that you need to focus on more than just weight on the scales. I can't wait til I don't have to worry about getting to magic number, just having to stay there!!! Not that maintenance is going to be that much different to losing weight practicality wise, but in psychological terms, it should be a bit easier I hope!!!

I had a lovely walk out this evening, up hill and down dale, I saw sheep, cows, horses and squirrels!!! I was on the look out for a deer, but none tonight, maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 21, 2005)

Kyles, I've been stuck in the house all day, and every now & then, pop in to see what's going on in dc. Your walk sounds soooo nice! Maybe later after dinner I'll do the same. My company gave everyone pedometers on Friday to measure steps. Mine keeps falling off.  -Sandyj


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 21, 2005)

I have started taking long walks at lunch time around the floor of my factory.  Iam not certain how far it is but I do about 10 laps of the plant.  My employees think I have a screw loose but they know I am working at taking of weight and they are supportive


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 22, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> What can I do whilst still sitting on the couch?????? LOL
> I am planning on starting to walk regularly, my problem is that the dog is a pup and hasn't worked out how to walk on the leash and I am using this as an excuse not to walk.(and its freezing)
> I am making a resolution now: I will walk at least every second day.
> Thankyou Kyles for the impetus to start.


 
Are you my clone?  My pup would rather be carried anyway!

You made me feel sooooo  much better!

2


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 22, 2005)

You can be my exercise buddy! Go out now and sit on the couch for 2 hours only moving to get a drink or go to the loo! Changing tv channels counts as exercise!!!

Seriously though I dragged and alternately she dragged me, the dog for a short walk yesterday, it was lovely.


----------



## Claire (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, putting your pup on a leash and taking her out is so much fun!  She (can you tell I tend towards female pets?) staggers all over the sidewalk.  But s/he will never learn if you don't do it.  You don't wind up with much exercise, but such fun.  We started our two (now old ladies) very early ... so young that we had to actually pick them up to get them up a curb and on the sidewalk.  But the entertainment value alone is worth it.  And, as I often say, a lot of the benefits of exercise come down to simply being outside and moving.  Emotionally, just being outside and not on your backside (and believe me, my very favorite activity in the world is sitting in my lazy-boy, reading) is something very worthwhile.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 22, 2005)

My workout is usually done cleaning and running up and down stairs several times aday. We live in a walkout basement style home and the only way to get out is stairs. I also have 2 dogs and 2 cats to tend to and most days they keep me moving.Also work in the garden alot and we have a rather long way to get our mail so that is a good walk also.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2005)

I went on a four and 1/2 mile hike this weekend. 
I guess riding my #%$#)$!  exercise bike is helping at least with
my heart rate because the walk didn't tire me out at all.  
It was a flat hike, I'm sure if it had any UP to it I'd be singing 
a different song.


----------



## kyles (Aug 22, 2005)

I did two workouts today. At 7.30 am I hit the works gym and did 40 minutes quick cardio. And tonight I went to my home gym and did an hour very hard cardio, 20 minutes hills on level 17 (highest is 20) on the treadmill, 20 minutes on the cross trainer and 20 minutes on the stepper, I was sweating buckets by the end, and topped it off by walking home!!! I must be mad. Weight training day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 31, 2005)

*Before and during?*







Here are two pictures, one before the diet began (I think the wrong guy is in the red suit) and one about a week ago


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

We live in an apartment we made over our restaurant.  We have an ice cream machine for our restaurant.  Now.  I have the perfect exercise.  Run up and down the stairs several times a day....however...somehow each time I get to the top....I have another ice cream cone in my hand!  lol


----------

